# Unterschied zwischen 1 Ram riegel und 2 Ram Riegel



## dantschi (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute
Ich wollte mal fragen was der Unterschied ist wenn man zb. 1 Ram Riegel mit 8 gb einbaut oder 2 Ram Riegel mit jeweils 4 gb und den selben Spezis.
Gibt es da Pro und contras?
Ich sehe manchmal dass 1 Ram Riegel mit 8 gb alleine günstiger ist als 2 mit jeweils 4gb.
Eine Antwort wäre super!
liebe grüße


----------



## True Monkey (1. Februar 2014)

ganz einfach 

 Dual Channel geht nur mit zwei Riegel und bringt mehr Performance wie Single Channel


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

Hast du da mal ein paar Benchmarks liegen?
Einige User denken dass der Unterschied minimal ist und sie deswegen lieber einen 8Gb Riegel einbauen wollen als 2x4GB Riegel.


----------



## keinnick (1. Februar 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ganz einfach
> 
> Dual Channel geht nur mit zwei Riegel und bringt mehr Performance wie Single Channel



Die Frage ist nur: Wie viel und merkt man davon in der Praxis abseits von Benchmarks was?


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur: Wie viel und merkt man davon in der Praxis abseits von Benchmarks was?


 
Probiere es doch aus.
Steck deine beiden riegel mal so dass du nur Single Channel hast.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Februar 2014)

Ich kann ja nachher mal ein paar benches machen um zu zeigen wie groß der Unterschied ist aber so kann ich schon mal verraten das das einer der wenigen Sachen ist die beim ram was bringt 
 Bevor man auf bessere Timings oder Mhz geht sollte man zuerst auf Dual Channel setzten 

 Der unterschied zwischen Dual , Triple oder Quadchannel ist eher gering zwischen Single und Dual aber deutlich spürbar


----------



## keinnick (1. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Probiere es doch aus.
> Steck deine beiden riegel mal so dass du nur Single Channel hast.



Das könnte ich glatt tun, wäre mein Rechner mangels funktionierendem NT nicht gerade außer Betrieb. An dem NB hier möchte ich ungern rumschrauben das gehört meiner weiblichen Mitbewohnerin.


----------



## dantschi (1. Februar 2014)

Ok! 
Bei den Mhz setz ich auf 1600...Werd dann mal doch 2x 4 gb riegel kaufen.
Schnelle Antworten hier


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2014)

PCGH hatte das vor ein paar Monaten mal getestet. Also einfach mal die Print-Ausgabe lesen


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> An dem NB hier möchte ich ungern rumschrauben das gehört meiner weiblichen Mitbewohnerin.


 
Schraub lieber an deinem weiblichen Mitbewohner herum.


----------

